
Ask HN: Hide button does not work for me for couple of days - dzmitry_lahoda
I press `hide` button on NH, for several days, on several browsers, from mobile and PC. But whatever I hide appears again.<p>It never was an issue before. Do anybody see same regression? Or may be I have pressed hide to many times before and reached some limit?
======
gus_massa
It's working for me. Try contacting the mods: hn@ycombinator.com Sometimes
this threads disappear unnoticed.

